# Anyone braving the cold today ?



## Cuchilo (25 Feb 2018)

i went out for about 20 miles yesterday and the wind was bitter cold . It was horrible and its supposed to be colder today .
I might go for a ride in it


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2018)

I am braving it all the way to spoons for brekkie, in the car of course. I may venture out later on the bike if I can find the stabilisers.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2018)

Had a temperature , full of snot aka man flu 
Think i will pass although probably turbo blast later.


----------



## Globalti (25 Feb 2018)

Don't want to make you jealous but I'm typing this from my hotel in Khartoum where it's expected to hit 38c today. I won't be cycling though, might go to the pool later.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2018)

Globalti said:


> Don't want to make you jealous but I'm typing this from my hotel in Khartoum where it's expected to hit 38c today. I won't be cycling though, might go to the pool later.


Some people just need a good kick in the shins .


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2018)

No I went yesterday, 15 miles felt like 30. The freezing hadwind was very unpleasant. Although out of the wind it actually didn't feel too cold, although today is forecast to be colder. I'll go to the gym instead


----------



## Soltydog (25 Feb 2018)

I didn't get chance to ride yesterday, so I'll make the effort to go for a ride today. With snow forecast here, most days this week & back at work from Tuesday It'll probably be just turbo spins rest of the week


----------



## Buck (25 Feb 2018)

I’m hoping to get out later. Let it warm up a degree or two! I’ve got a silly tickle cough at the minute so don’t want to make it worse - will end up like a bank robber with a snood over my face!

Forecast has some sun for this PM so might make it more bearable.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2018)

The skies are beautiful blue here but the wind is brutal and not to be braved again


----------



## Buck (25 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> The skies are beautiful blue here but the wind is brutal and not to be braved again



You can rest easy knowing you did you ride yesterday and laugh at us fools out today!


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2018)

Buck said:


> You can rest easy knowing you did you ride yesterday and laugh at us fools out today!


Yep it's just a shame as without the wind, it looks lovely for cycling and the forecast for the week means no cycling!


----------



## ozboz (25 Feb 2018)

did 20 yesterday , was ok going but bad news battling the wind on the way back , it's mainly my hands that cop it , but it's a put up and shut up situation really ,so I popped into the pub my Lad works , his GF got me a nice plate of chips n gravy ! that warmed up the bell ringers ! , 
I actually had an 'off' yesterday , first one for about 3 years , misjudged an entrance into a park and my peddle hit a small stone wall and that was me me flat on my back ! , no witnesses so no hurt pride ! , and the bike is ok !
result ! 
I'll be out in a bit , got to find a stables near Ham Hall for GF , 
so yes , ozboz the brave will be out today !!


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2018)

Probably, but I didn't go out for my club's 6am ride.


----------



## GM (25 Feb 2018)

I might have a little pootle over to the Excel for the bike show, but then again I might not.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2018)

Heading out in an hour or so.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2018)

Did a nice 26 miles yesterday and ended up with ice in my drinks bottle.

Ventured out this morning only 13 cold miles . 

Take care


----------



## Stu Smith (25 Feb 2018)

Sat on the sofa at the moment. 
Which I must add is doing a very good job of pulling me back every time I go to get up and get ready for my planned 40 mile ride over Waddington Fell.
The inner conversations nay excuses for not going out are coming thick and fast...

The one thing I know for sure, the sofa will not win...


----------



## damj (25 Feb 2018)

Like cybernight had man flu this week. Not too bad up in the northeast today so feels like a missed opportunity, baring in mind what’s to come.


----------



## wonderloaf (25 Feb 2018)

I had plans for a sunrise start, got up @ 6am looked at the weather forecast (ie looked out the window) saw the frost on the ground and thought 's*d that' and went back to bed. I'm just about getting over a broken hip from last year and didn't want to take the risk. Probably go out later when it's warmed up to, oh I don't know, 5°C?


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Feb 2018)

Just remebered i bought the 365 helmet with visor  I may look stupid but ill be warm ..... i hope !


----------



## gavroche (25 Feb 2018)

My stepson what's ap me to go for a quick ride at 11ish. He hasn't been on the bike since last October so I agreed. All dressed and ready to go now, just waiting for him to turn up. He wanted to go at 8 this morning, told him too cold at that time. 
DIY this afternoon though.


----------



## Venod (25 Feb 2018)

DCLane said:


> Probably, but I didn't go out for my club's 6am ride



Are they riding to, then completing The Tom Simpson Memorial Ride ? 

Some clubmates set off at 07:00 to do it 100 mile plus when done, its far too cold for me.

Rest day today probably the turbo for the rest of the week, I am currently doing a circuit of Skye (on the turbo)


----------



## Alan O (25 Feb 2018)

Around 42 miles yesterday, with a lot of the homeward leg against a strong cold wind. Heading out again today for a shorter ride of probably around 8-10 miles. A bad back kept me off the bike for a bit this month, but I only need another 6 miles now to make 150 miles for February - nothing compared to some of you folks, but not bad for a fat old bloke like me 

*Update: I made the effort, but it wasn't long before the bitter wind started freezing the ends of my fingers and toes, so I turned for home. I managed 6.5 miles, which is enough.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Feb 2018)

Day off today ; I think.
Monday , a few hours work, so the bike will be out for that.
Tuesday , trip to the dentist.( On bike ) Few miles on the bike.
Wednesday , it's a few miles to a local tattoo shop ( pics to follow ) . Might have to wear shorts!
Wednesday night , midweek Celtic game , 15 mile round trip.
Thursday , some more work miles.

5 day forecast is pretty much the same as today.
Thermals/ base layers etc are on standby.


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2018)

did an hour on the recumbent yesterday, it was bloody freezing , I'm not bothering today


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2018)

Our son called of their visit about half nine so I've nipped out for a short ride before taking my Good Lady out for lunch.


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Feb 2018)

On my way to Blackpool to watch a brass band competition. No bicycles involved but I'm still wearing all the clothes!


----------



## Biff600 (25 Feb 2018)

Nope, I'm still operationally defective after last weeks unplanned acrobatics, the swelling has gone down a bit on me knee, but it still hurts like a bastard !!

Was supposed to do the Cambridgeshire No Excuses ride yesterday, but that and the football had to be binned.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Feb 2018)

Will very probably be out a lot next week well wrapped up and pedalling hard to generate heat. With good wind blocking I don't think it will be too bad - probably feel better than most pedestrians. Almost froze to death yesterday in the wind doing some outside bike maintenance in preparation for the week's icy blast - can't see the bike getting much maintenance next week. Have thought better of my long arranged plan to cycle from Newark back to London on Wednesday with a bivvy en route. Have done this before (from Birmingham twice - and once at this time of year) but I think the weather devils saw me coming this time.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2018)

DCLane said:


> Probably, but I didn't go out for my club's 6am ride.


thats a tad early , i was up mind but that time of day is for commuting.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (25 Feb 2018)

No ride planned for today, tomorrow i will be commuting to work and I plan to get well wrapped up!


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2018)

We were out yesterday for a 43m ride. It was minus 3 all the way and sunny. After the cafe break it took a good while to warm up again. Today it is bright and snowing. A day of rest, a walk and some cake, followed by a western on the tv. A relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Feb 2018)

Just come back. Around 15 of the 40 miles into The Beast etc, and cut short so we could get out for roast beef dinner. Earned my gravy today.


----------



## tallliman (25 Feb 2018)

50 miles yesterday and halfway through 50km today. The coldness of the wind isn't the issue round here, it's the strength of the gusts. Not quite fenland gusts but with my current fitness, it doesn't feel far off!!


----------



## Fonze (25 Feb 2018)

Freezing yesterday , I did 30k , glad to get home in front of the fire ..


----------



## pawl (25 Feb 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> i went out for about 20 miles yesterday and the wind was bitter cold . It was horrible and its supposed to be colder today .
> I might go for a ride in it





Just back from a 15 miler.tail wind out at an avg 18 MPH.Return head wind,had difficulty averaging 12 MPH.

Never really got warm.Looks like the turbo is going to be favourite for the next two or three days.


----------



## gavroche (25 Feb 2018)

Just got back. We only did 10 miles, 5 against a 12mph cold wind. One hill I usually ride, had to walk it today.  Ass and back not used to riding again. Enjoyed it though. Now in my DIY uniform ,ready for more work in the kitchen


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Feb 2018)

tallliman said:


> Not quite fenland gusts but with my current fitness, it doesn't feel far off!!



Small mercies - at least I'm not in the fens - terrible memories of battling through the Fens and their winds fully loaded last year.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2018)

just back having only done 25 miles, lovely in the sun and out of the wind, but into the wind most of the way back, the wind is strong gusting and bitter cold, going down the pub for Sunday dinner once I've showered and changed, I feel I've earned it.


----------



## Crackle (25 Feb 2018)

Back from 17 miles with MrsC. A mixed path and road route. Took the Wirral Way out into the cold East Wind so there was some shelter and then turned around on the road with the wind mostly at our backs. Not as bad as expected. Feel quite relaxed now.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2018)

Just finished a 50 miler to meet my partner at her mum's. Chillingly cold and tough winds. Beautiful blue skies and sunshine though.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2018)

It was too cold up on the hills yesterday so I won't be going up there again today, but I might nip up the more sheltered A646 valley road to Burnley and back on my singlespeed bike. Any wind in the valley would help me on the ride out which is more uphill than the ride back. OTOH ... it is nice and warm in the house!


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Feb 2018)

I manage 20 miles before my toes started to get cold so i headed home making it close to 25 miles . Might nip into Twickenham to pick up a bit of fish for dinner on the winter bike for a more relaxed ride in the sunshine .


----------



## mangid (25 Feb 2018)

90 yesterday, peaked at -6.6, 70 today peaked at -5.6, strong NE/E and sun, some interesting icy patches, one dismount and carry bike uphill. What's not to like ;-)


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2018)

Afnug said:


> Are they riding to, then completing The Tom Simpson Memorial Ride ?
> 
> Some clubmates set off at 07:00 to do it 100 mile plus when done, its far too cold for me.



Nope. It's the weekly "Dad's Club" ride, which starts at 6am and aims to be back by 9am, for those who can't make a typical weekend ride due to family/other commitments. We started it last year and there's been a small but regular group of riders.

I'm off to Sid's Cafe in Holmfirth instead now this afternoon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2018)

Nice slow 25 miler with our lass, stopped in Watermead Park for a coffee, out of the wind it was lovely.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

37 chilly miles this morning. Starting temp hovering at -2
Rising to a heady zero when I got home at lunchtime. Wind was bloomin’ nippy too!!

Might get out to crack the ice tomorrow as well


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2018)

There was nothing to brave it was almost a perfect day for cycling probably a tad too hot but


----------



## pawl (25 Feb 2018)

DCLane said:


> Nope. It's the weekly "Dad's Club" ride, which starts at 6am and aims to be back by 9am, for those who can't make a typical weekend ride due to family/other commitments. We started it last year and there's been a small but regular group of riders.
> 
> I'm off to Sid's Cafe in Holmfirth instead now this afternoon.




Don’t upset ivy.she had enough with Compo


----------



## Soltydog (25 Feb 2018)

Got layered up & went out for 32 miles, lovely blue skies & with a tail wind it felt very spring like, but then heading into the wind was a different story. At times was down to 11mph & it was a tad chilly, but the route I'd taken meant I didn't face the headwind full on for too long. Quite a pleasant ride & on the best bike for the 1st time this year as the roads were nice & dry


----------



## Roadhump (25 Feb 2018)

Went out at 8.30 am for 34 miles, quite a tough head wind in places, especially over the moss between Formby and Haskayne where there are no hedges. A lovely sunny morning, but very cool. Had 5 layers on my upper body, a snood round my neck, a head warmer and bandanna under my helmet and thick gloves, which all kept me plenty warm enough. However, my feet were like a couple of icebergs when I got home, despite wearing thermal socks over ordinary ones, plus overshoes over my cycling shoes.

Going to try to get out the next 2 days, maybe just for a couple of 15 milers on the MTB instead of the normal 30 or so on the road. Teaching school children Bikeability on Wednesday and Thursday, which are forecast to be the 2 nastiest days in this neck of the woods so will be out both those days for much of the day.....might need to see if my shoes are big enough to take double thermal socks


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It was too cold up on the hills yesterday so I won't be going up there again today, but I might nip out on the more sheltered A646 valley road to Burnley and back on my singlespeed bike. Any wind in the valley would help me on the ride out which is more uphill than the ride back. OTOH ... it is nice and warm in the house!


I walked to the shops and noticed that there was a lot of traffic on the valley roads AND that the wind was super-chilly again. I was trying to gee myself up to do a ride once I got home, but then a friend rang to say she was headed to Wetherspoons for coffee and biscuits. I went there instead and am now back home. That's me done for the day!

I think next week will be turbo trainer only, with short, brisk walks rather than rides when I want to be out in the fresh air.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2018)

Glorious day for it today. 40 hilly miles in Saddleworth.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Feb 2018)

Had a group ride over to Holme Moss the wrong way (with a head wind all the way, but the accent was pretty sheltered.) The descent was a little sketchy in places, but not too bad. Then returned via Skye road (again, the wrong way) with a tail wind all the way home. Glorious.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Feb 2018)

debating whether to turbo full of beechams and snot.


----------



## snorri (25 Feb 2018)

Such a beautiful day, barely a breath of wind and the blue sky silhouetting the snow covered hills. 
A pleasant run on the bike to the shop and the recycling bin with a liittle beach combing included.


----------



## Littgull (25 Feb 2018)

I got out early this morning and rode from Littleborough to Lumbutts and back - 14 miles. Then the masochist in me said 'why don't I make it a round 20?". So I carried on up to Hollingworth Lake and then up towards Blackstone Edge past the Moorcock Inn before returning home. Bitterly cold with the easterly wind and lots of ice alongside the kerbs but roads were well salted and gritted. I've had a good week on the bike with 172 miles completed. The weather forecast for the coming week means I'll be very lucky to get a tenth of that total done over the next 5 days.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Feb 2018)

Does a garage a -1°C count, with the fan on double strength too?

FTP test...


----------



## Maenchi (25 Feb 2018)

20 miles; half road; half coast path; on the North Coast near Hells Mouth, beautifully sunny.....and well chilly, definitely needed extra layers, 3hours, that was after 3 hours out walking the dogs first....


----------



## Easytigers (25 Feb 2018)

Very short ride today...but it was beautiful! Think it was the clearest day of the year so far!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Feb 2018)

Yes, managed three hours today. The sun enticed me out.


----------



## jayonabike (25 Feb 2018)

Just a short ride today, a solo ride due to my two cycling buds wimping out due to the cold weather. 

Loved it. Glorious clear blue skies, the wind wasn’t that bad to be fair and there was plenty of like minded cyclists out enjoying the winter sunshine. Even though the Garmin didn’t get above -2 degrees I wasn’t cold in my deep winter gear. 
41 miles on the Mercian up 3 local climbs. 
Happy days


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2018)

Well I did 78 last Sunday, Wednesday 66 (beautiful), Friday 62 (cruel, cold wind), Saturday 56 (cold). The bike said she would like a lay in today!!!

I have a theory. We had virtually no wind yesterday and today. The temperature was around 2-3C. Does riding create a wind chill factor equal to one’s speed. Riding at 16mph is equivalent wind chill to standing still in a 16mph wind??


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Feb 2018)

None of you folks worried about ice in sub zero temperatures?

Or even a bit above zero when there has been a prolonged sub zero overnight?

I'm always wary of ice - well remember being angry with a ride leader who could have got a couple or more of us killed when, not much to my surprise, we slid off on black ice on a busy road.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> None of you folks worried about ice in sub zero temperatures?
> 
> Or even a bit above zero when there has been a prolonged sub zero overnight?
> 
> I'm always wary of ice - well remember being angry with a ride leader who could have got a couple or more of us killed when, not much to my surprise, we slid off on black ice on a busy road.



Nope, studded tyres on the hybrid


----------



## wormo (25 Feb 2018)

70 miler for me out towards Chester. Set off 7.45. No ice. Lovely out of breeze, a little hard into the breeze. Only my 4th ride of the year, so wanted to get out.


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2018)

Well done to everyone who braved the cold for a ride today. It was stunning today but that wind! I don't mind though, it's still better than rain or storms. We have been having some really good turn outs on club rides this winter despite having to cancel a few for bad weather and enforcing our mudhuard rule. We saw loads of other groups out in the Cheshire lanes so plenty with the same idea. 
Another 'all the layers' ride. I bought some Northwave winter boots with Christmas and birthday money which allow me to stay out for longer rides. Plus I bought a Buff in the January sales. I'm picking up some more toe warmers from Halfords next week as I used the last set today.


----------



## Donger (25 Feb 2018)

These are actually my favourite conditions. Bright sunny weather and bone dry roads, but with frost off the side of the road. You can always layer up and generate your own heat. I struggle to cool down in extremely hot weather, and would always prefer a dry Winter ride. I did come across one little patch of ice today, but it was nothing like as dangerous as the massive potholes everywhere around this part of Gloucestershire. Some of them would have been given names if they were on the moon.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Feb 2018)

Slight thread drift, but I get dried blood showing in my nasal mucus the day after a long ride in sub-zero temperatures. I don't understand it as I work outside all day in the same temperatures and it never happens. Only on the bike.

Anyone have a plausible theory?


----------



## kipster (25 Feb 2018)

Did a 52 miler yesterday, and had a severe case of brain freeze in the first 2 miles. My face really ached and I really thought about turning around and going home, but stuck with it and it warmed up nicely. Went out again today, and I didn't think it was as cold, although it did feel chilly after the café stop, and the ride home was into a head wind.


----------



## Buck (25 Feb 2018)

Buck said:


> I’m hoping to get out later. Let it warm up a degree or two! I’ve got a silly tickle cough at the minute so don’t want to make it worse - will end up like a bank robber with a snood over my face!
> 
> Forecast has some sun for this PM so might make it more bearable.



Well,I did manage to get out - just 11 chilly miles but great to be out and enjoying the sunshine 

PS. A bit weird quoting myself!


----------



## Jenkins (25 Feb 2018)

15 mile slow round trip for a quick catch up with my Mum and to get soiime milk and then a 35 miler this afternoon. Both in beautiful, bright sunshine but with a biting cold wind - especially this afternoon. 

Thermals have been laid out ready for tomorrow's commute.


----------



## Buck (25 Feb 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Slight thread drift, but I get dried blood showing in my nasal mucus the day after a long ride in sub-zero temperatures. I don't understand it as I work outside all day in the same temperatures and it never happens. Only on the bike.
> 
> Anyone have a plausible theory?



When you’re working you are probably not exerting yourself to the same level as when on the bike and the small capillaries can easily get damaged. 

If you get nosebleeds other than this, it can be a sign of hypertension or high blood pressure.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> None of you folks worried about ice in sub zero temperatures?
> 
> Or even a bit above zero when there has been a prolonged sub zero overnight?
> 
> I'm always wary of ice - well remember being angry with a ride leader who could have got a couple or more of us killed when, not much to my surprise, we slid off on black ice on a busy road.



Zero or thereabouts but bone dry....humidity about 50%. No worries.


----------



## sarahale (25 Feb 2018)

I was too hot within about 10mins first thing. It was warmer than I was expecting and had a very effective wind proof layer on. 

Then decided to go out on a horse in just a jumper and was far too cold.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> None of you folks worried about ice in sub zero temperatures?
> 
> Or even a bit above zero when there has been a prolonged sub zero overnight?
> 
> I'm always wary of ice - well remember being angry with a ride leader who could have got a couple or more of us killed when, not much to my surprise, we slid off on black ice on a busy road.



No ice here either, just blue skies and bone dry roads.
Oh, and a wind straight from the Urals. 

Did 55k yesterday and 30k this morning, wrapped up well and it was lovely. Lots of other riders out there too.


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2018)

sarahale said:


> I was too hot within about 10mins first thing. It was warmer than I was expecting and had a very effective wind proof layer on.
> 
> Then decided to go out on a horse in just a jumper and was far too cold.


I did the same thing (not the horse thing though ;-) ). I wore my unvented helmet, a buff, a gilet on top of my softshell and thicker socks and after about 15miles on the front I blew up a bit as I was overdressed. When we stopped the gilet and buff came off  https://www.strava.com/activities/1425293095


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Feb 2018)

Bitterly cold in the north east today.

About 38 miles, the last 10 or so into a stiff headwind.

No ice, but I reckon it felt colder than when it was freezing.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> None of you folks worried about ice in sub zero temperatures?
> 
> Or even a bit above zero when there has been a prolonged sub zero overnight?
> 
> I'm always wary of ice - well remember being angry with a ride leader who could have got a couple or more of us killed when, not much to my surprise, we slid off on black ice on a busy road.



It's been dry here for over a week, no rain at all, roads are dry, so no ice, the only thing to be wary of is any field run off that may have frozen, so no need to worry about ice. Where I live is a minor residential road on high ground that takes little traffic, if it's Icy it will ice up, so if it's clear in sub zero temperatures then the other roads are most likely to be clear as well.


----------



## iandg (25 Feb 2018)

-5C here last night. Not cold by mainland standards but the coldest here for a long time. I hit the road at about 8-ish for a 50km ride


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> It's been dry here for over a week, no rain at all, roads are dry, so no ice, the only thing to be wary of is any field run off that may have frozen, so no need to worry about ice. Where I live is a minor residential road on high ground that takes little traffic, if it's Icy it will ice up, so if it's clear in sub zero temperatures then the other roads are most likely to be clear as well.


There were a couple of bits here you had to watch but it was that thick slushy ice rather than thin black stuff which can be treacherous. On the whole though the roads were in most part bone dry here too  My drive is not a good sign though as its mostly dry and clear 365 days a year even the main roads aren't


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> None of you folks worried about ice in sub zero temperatures?
> 
> Or even a bit above zero when there has been a prolonged sub zero overnight?
> 
> I'm always wary of ice - well remember being angry with a ride leader who could have got a couple or more of us killed when, not much to my surprise, we slid off on black ice on a busy road.



I agree I’m very wary of ice and won’t ride in those conditions. The roads in Lancashire are bone dry so ice is confined to any spots where there is surface run off from fields. As a club, and individuals, we tend to avoid the higher and more rural climbs in this weather.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Feb 2018)

HLaB said:


> There were a couple of bits here you had to watch but it was that thick slushy ice rather than thin black stuff which can be treacherous. On the whole though the roads were in most part bone dry here too  My drive is not a good sign though as its mostly dry and clear 365 days a year even the main roads aren't


Yes, it's also tricky judging the wisdom of a country ride if you are in london as the city out to inner suburbs is generally pretty well sheltered from weather extremes. The near fatal slip a few of us had was on black ice. Invisible. Thanks for all the ice responses. Be careful out there.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I agree I’m very wary of ice and won’t ride in those conditions. The roads in Lancashire are bone dry so ice is confined to any spots where there is surface run off from fields. As a club, and individuals, we tend to avoid the higher and more rural climbs in this weather.


Agree - round Pendle there often appears to be surface run off, trickles down lanes on a pretty substantial part of the year. London groups I used to ride with would often cancel any ride that went anywhere near the north downs if the temperatures dropped.

Praps my wariness of ice dates from my Vespa days


----------



## flake99please (26 Feb 2018)

42 miles on the recumbent yesterday. My commute at 0300hrs this morning felt warmer.


----------



## ozboz (26 Feb 2018)

Had a scoot around yesterday snd didn't find it as cold as Saturday , 
in anticipation of oncoming snow I'm going to get GF,s Rockhopper on the road , she commutes to work and stables. prob about 20 miles a day ,so be better on the MTB, my Landcruisers on Surly should be ok , ,


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Feb 2018)

Still on the school run. Up to 16km a day on the Surly Big Dummy. The authorities are watching me closely. 

I’m running Schwalbe Big Apples in this 5 minutes, but by the end of the week we might be on my Kenda Klondikes


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes, it's also tricky judging the wisdom of a country ride if you are in london as the city out to inner suburbs is generally pretty well sheltered from weather extremes. The near fatal slip a few of us had was on black ice. Invisible. Thanks for all the ice responses. Be careful out there.


The Kent roads and lanes down to Romney yesterday were bone dry thank gawd.
Where was this near fatal slip?


----------



## mythste (26 Feb 2018)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> Had a group ride over to Holme Moss the wrong way (with a head wind all the way, but the accent was pretty sheltered.) The descent was a little sketchy in places, but not too bad. Then returned via Skye road (again, the wrong way) with a tail wind all the way home. Glorious.



Were you riding with mark etc, coming back through Clayton Vale? If so I was the weary guy on a MTB that shared the ride through.


----------



## Maenchi (26 Feb 2018)

riding nearly as far south as you can get in the u.k. there was no ice, I set off for a road ride and bailed onto the coast path to avoid the wind, which was mostly dry, the muddy bits having dried out, the cold was enough to harden up the squishy bits, but not quite ice, roads were dry and dusty, bike stayed clean...


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Agree - round Pendle there often appears to be surface run off, trickles down lanes on a pretty substantial part of the year. London groups I used to ride with would often cancel any ride that went anywhere near the north downs if the temperatures dropped.
> 
> Praps my wariness of ice dates from my Vespa days



The Nick would be a very good example of a hill we would dodge in this weather and one we would seek out on better days. 

Though saying that I don’t recall seeing much run off on the Nick other than when there has been very heavy rain.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Though saying that I don’t recall seeing much run off on the Nick other than when there has been very heavy rain.



Was thinking of the lanes round Worston leading up and round the hill to Barley. Often "streams" down the road there. Seems to make the area pretty hellish for punctures as well- lots of sharp debris in the run-off. I well remember one hellish day having to sort two punctures in the freezing cold


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Feb 2018)

Brought the van to work today Quite happy to ride in cold, but not prepared to risk ice & snow for the sake of saying I cycled in. If todays threat of snow is the same tomorrow then I'll be back on the bike in the morning since it seems to have been a mountain from a molehill....


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (26 Feb 2018)

I'm looking forward to the weekend. Love to get out in the snow for the beauty and the challenge.
It's a luxury I have not being a cycle commuter. Good luck to anyone that is.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Was thinking of the lanes round Worston leading up and round the hill to Barley. Often "streams" down the road there. Seems to make the area pretty hellish for punctures as well- lots of sharp debris in the run-off. I well remember one hellish day having to sort two punctures in the freezing cold


Very true but the consolation is we always have a fabulous ride over to Barley via Sabden to Downham. Spectacular views and good cafe.


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Feb 2018)

Not looking forward to the commute home at 10pm cold enough coming


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

Lovely pedal around Pitsford Res this morning.
Puddles were a bit crunchy though ❄️


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2018)

Gonna give it a miss today. The temperature is about zero which isn't too bad once you get going. But it's windy with snow showers so all in all, rather unpleasant for what should be an enjoyable activity

Looking at the forecast it seems to be getting worse before it gets better too


----------



## cyberknight (26 Feb 2018)

Ok who gave me man flu ?
Full of snot , went hot and cold last night .

Not like i was going to attempt it on night shift with -5 forecast anyway as im wary nowadays after last years interesting riding.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 397502
> 
> 
> Lovely pedal around Pitsford Res this morning.
> Puddles were a bit crunchy though ❄️



Haha, can always rely on you Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Haha, can always rely on you Pete.


I have standards , you know!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (26 Feb 2018)

Be setting off to work in less than an hour probably be quite cool by the time I finish at 6am in the morning I imagine. Slow and steady ride back is the plan


----------



## Threevok (26 Feb 2018)

Did the commute today on my new build and it wasn't that cold

Expecting it to be a lot colder tomorrow though

Will probably sling the ice tyres and flats on it, just in case


----------



## ozboz (26 Feb 2018)

just got back from 15m ride , again ok going but hard coming back , and the first time in 3 years my feet are frozen , will be much worse in the week they say ,


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Very true but the consolation is we always have a fabulous ride over to Barley via Sabden to Downham. Spectacular views and good cafe.


 Yes and although the weather isn't great (it can surely rain and rain) the Ribble Valley is beautiful. And apparently has one of the lowest densities of traffic lights in the country. By the by, at the risk of boring non locals, if you've never been, next time you are in Downham, pop in the church, turn round, look out of the church porch towards Pendle. A particularly wondrous view - apologies if you already know this.


----------



## Roadhump (26 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes and although the weather isn't great (it can surely rain and rain) the Ribble Valley is beautiful. And apparently has one of the lowest densities of traffic lights in the country. By the by, at the risk of boring non locals, if you've never been, next time you are in Downham, pop in the church, turn round, look out of the church porch towards Pendle. A particularly wondrous view - apologies if you already know this.




Is this the view you mean? I took this a couple of years ago when me and Mrs Rh went for a drive up the Ribble Valley to Downham, as well as a few other places nearby, such as Roughlee, Barley, Whalley and Sabden.

It is a wonderful part of the world, like a time warp back to the 1950s (or what I imagine that would be like). There is a small shop in a cottage about 200 yards down the road from there that sells very nice ice cream, it also sells bantams' eggs so we buy a box or 2 whenever we visit.


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Feb 2018)

I did 35 miles and 1400 feet of hill things. Bit fresh. Buckinghamshire.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2018)

@Roadhump that’s the one. Sat on that bench many a time. The Assheton Arms is highly recommended - the sort of place where you wish you were staying the night!!!


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Feb 2018)

Hi Roadump

I do hope you realise that you are encouraging very serious thread drift here, but:

yes, that's pretty much the view, though (no disrespect to your photography) it doesn't really do it justice. I sat on that bench on Christmas day - shamefully the only time I got out on the bike for a very short tootle that still caused gf problems. If you follow that path to the right you can sometimes go through a door in the wall to another nice-ish view, albeit you are trespassing into someone's very nice large garden.

>> like a time warp back to the 1950s (or what I imagine that would be like).

Not sure I'd go that far 

(though if I told you that both of my parents worked in cotton mills and that at Christmas as a special treat the owner of one of them used to play his organ to the workers in an upstairs room of the mill you might think it positively Victorian 

edit: 

>> also sells bantams' eggs so we buy a box or 2 whenever we visit.

I know another place not too far away that does as well. I was intrigued by the wayside sign selling them as my granddad used to keep them. When I asked the old lady whether, as sometimes rumoured, bantam eggs were particularly good/healthy/potent in some way, she was honest enough to say: "not really, they are just smaller". I bought some anyway.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Feb 2018)

just seen the @PaulSB post - a threesome ride starting from the magic bench is in order I think.

anyone else in this thread can just sod off


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Feb 2018)

Roadhump said:


> Is this the view you mean? I took this a couple of years ago when me and Mrs Rh went for a drive up the Ribble Valley to Downham, as well as a few other places nearby, such as Roughlee, Barley, Whalley and Sabden.
> 
> It is a wonderful part of the world, like a time warp back to the 1950s (or what I imagine that would be like). There is a small shop in a cottage about 200 yards down the road from there that sells very nice ice cream, it also sells bantams' eggs so we buy a box or 2 whenever we visit.
> View attachment 397529


Was in and around Downham yesterday with the kids,had a walk up Pendle hill aswell.Was in the ice cream/cafe you mention.You know your getting old when I ate two cups of soup shivering and they ate cake and ice cream outside ! As for pictursque it certainly is.Downham has been used quite a bit for tv,im pretty sure its owned by someone as your not allowed satellite dishes or changing of things.Theres no signs for the villiage if I remember rightly.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Feb 2018)

pretty sure there are signs to it Adam.

Or do you mean on entering?

It was most famously used of course in Whistle Down the Wind, an excellent film. Used lots of local kids.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2018)

Yes out interval training in the falling snow.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (26 Feb 2018)

mythste said:


> Were you riding with mark etc, coming back through Clayton Vale? If so I was the weary guy on a MTB that shared the ride through.



Guilty as charged


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> pretty sure there are signs to it Adam.
> 
> Or do you mean on entering?
> 
> It was most famously used of course in Whistle Down the Wind, an excellent film. Used lots of local kids.


http://www.live-magazines.co.uk/bowland-villages-downham/


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Feb 2018)

16km and a bit done on the school run. Wasn’t too bad wearing a down coat and my Nepalese beanie. New neoprene gloves worked a treat. Youngest daughter was perched behind me listening to Nirvana on the Bluetooth speaker and wearing two coats. I didn’t hear one moan. Negative 3 Celsius.

Well...Until I was riding straight into the wind from the east. Slow and cold.


----------



## Roadhump (26 Feb 2018)

@Blue Hills Yes, perhaps a bit off topic, so I won't post the other pics I took that day in this thread. Taking a couple of steps to get back on topic, I would say that, that area must be amazing cycling country, but being from the flatlands and getting on a bit, I imagine I would struggle immensely riding over that terrain. We visit there a few times a year, but considering that Ashurst Beacon https://www.hmiddletoncc.co.uk/blog/hill-5-ashurst-beacon is abour the most challenging hill I take on, I am in awe of the cyclists I see out there and in Bowland. I am not too bothered by the cold, but with the increased likelihood of ice at times like this, and the potential danger that causes, especially on a rapid descent, I wouldn't even contemplate it.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Feb 2018)

Roadhump said:


> [COLOR=#000000]I would say that, that area must be amazing cycling country, but being from the flatlands and getting on a bit, I imagine I would struggle immensely riding over that terrain.[/COLOR]




[COLOR=#000000]yes to great cycling country, yes to often a struggle. There's not a lot of rides that don't involve climbing - and descending - it must be tough on bike maintenance as well because of all the rain and general crud. You are right to be wary of ice. Planning to be out sub zero in London sub zero tomorrow night but trust all will be well due to the nature of the city.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#000000]Take care folks.[/COLOR]


----------



## pjd57 (26 Feb 2018)

Cold in Glasgow today ,but no frost, so no problems.

Odd seeing the canal frozen over in places with no hint off ice on the path or grass.


----------



## TeeShot (26 Feb 2018)

30 miles around the lanes of Cheshire today with two friends. Combined age of 200+, they say with age comes wisdom, they may be wrong !!


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Feb 2018)

must admit that at that age, with presumably lots of time to pick and choose when you went out, I'd stay inside. Things heal a lot more slowly when you are older.


----------



## Buck (26 Feb 2018)

TeeShot said:


> 30 miles around the lanes of Cheshire today with two friends. Combined age of 200+, they say with age comes wisdom, they may be wrong !!



Don’t tell me they’re in their early 50s!!

Good on you getting out. Was another cold one today albeit that sun looked nice from behind my office window !


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> must admit that at that age, with presumably lots of time to pick and choose when you went out, I'd stay inside. Things heal a lot more slowly when you are older.


I am getting towards that age (Only 4.5 years short of 200/3!) and I am certainly even less keen on cold weather than I used to be. I practice intermittent fasting (the 5:2 thing - 2 days a week I have 24 hours without food and then just eat a bowl of muesli to last me through to the next morning) and I have discovered that it makes me at least twice as sensitive to cold as I used to be when eating normally and weighing 15+ kgs more!

As for the Ribble Valley/Forest of Bowland cycling club ... let me sign up as an honorary member! I ride out there several times a year for the reasons mentioned above. I'll be doing a forum ride from Whalley to Conder Green and back on 24th March, if any of you fancy that?

Ribble Valley from Nick o' Pendle (forgive the cement works at Chatburn, below!)






Llamas!





Trough of Bowland


----------



## si_c (26 Feb 2018)

Was bitterly cold on the way home from work. One of the guys riding back had an off and banged himself up pretty good. Had to detour to the nearest station, but progress was slow, meaning no body heat being generated, and the temperature had dropped to -2. 

Once I'd dropped him at the station progress was better, and I warmed up. Still got hit in the face by two separate gritter trucks though.


----------



## Littgull (26 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I am getting towards that age (Only 4.5 years short of 200/3!) and I am certainly even less keen on cold weather than I used to be. I practice intermittent fasting (the 5:2 thing - 2 days a week I have 24 hours without food and then just eat a bowl of muesli to last me through to the next morning) and I have discovered that it makes me at least twice as sensitive to cold as I used to be when eating normally and weighing 15+ kgs more!
> 
> As for the Ribble Valley/Forest of Bowland cycling club ... let me sign up as an honorary member! I ride out there several times a year for the reasons mentioned above. I'll be doing a forum ride from Whalley to Conder Green and back on 24th March, if any of you fancy that?
> 
> ...



Nice pics @ColinJ. I see me and my previous multi coloured cycling helmet are evident in the foreground.

It's something that seems to affect most people as they get into their sixties. I feel the cold way more acutely than I did 5 years ago. Back then my daughter in law (who lives in the warmer south east) used to always comment how 'amazing' it was that I thought nothing of popping down the local Co-op on a cold winter evening in a tee shirt. Fast forward just a few years and I'm clad like an arctic explorer! Strangely though, I still love winter, especially cold dry sunny days. Holidays abroad in really hot countries have never appealed to me.


----------



## TeeShot (26 Feb 2018)

Buck said:


> Don’t tell me they’re in their early 50s!!
> Whilst my maths may not be brilliant, 3 of us in our early fifties are not going to add up to 200+ !!



61+66+78, and as if prove I have very little wisdom, I’m still working full time. The roads were as good as they’ve been all winter, bone dry and clear of debris. Back in my office tomorrow, which may not be a bad thing having just listened to the weather forecast.
Good on you getting out. Was another cold one today albeit that sun looked nice from behind my office window !


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2018)

TeeShot said:


> Whilst my maths may not be brilliant, 3 of us in our early fifties are not going to add up to 200+ !!


I think the jokey suggestion was that if they were in their early 50s then you must be almost 100!


----------



## Buck (27 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I think the jokey suggestion was that if they were in their early 50s then you must be almost 100!



As @ColinJ says.....


----------



## Roadhump (27 Feb 2018)

Just woke up to a blanket of snow about 4 inches thick, in Southport - usually we get away with the worst of the snow here. I was going to cycle down to my mate's house in Formby this morning for a coffee, but won't be doing that unless this miraculously clears by then, which isn't going to happen as the temperature is unlikely to get high enough. Oh well, I'll just have to watch Netflix and/or read a good book, with the occasional visit to CC and a few football forums all day while MLW is at work.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Feb 2018)

Littgull said:


> Nice pics @ColinJ. I see me and my previous multi coloured cycling helmet are evident in the foreground.
> 
> .


Can't see that catching on. Blood and puss?

We've met I think but don't remember that.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Feb 2018)

Packed for a 30-40min run at lunchtime. Hoping for a turbo session in the garage tonight.

...We’ll see.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2018)

Ride cancelled, its snowing in Coventry


----------



## mangid (27 Feb 2018)

Cold and dry in Cambridge, got down to -8.7 on the Garmin on my commute this morning.


----------



## Littgull (27 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Can't see that catching on. Blood and puss?
> 
> We've met I think but don't remember that.


Ha ha yes, it's a bit of a 'loud' helmet.

Perhaps we met on one of @ColinJ's forum rides. Though you would have come a long way as these are almost entirely up in the North West.


----------



## Alan O (27 Feb 2018)

Couple of inches of snow in Liverpool, so I'm staying firmly indoors.


----------



## si_c (27 Feb 2018)

Not too bad this morning. -3°C when I left for work this morning. Lots of traffic in queues, great to be able to just filter. Bit worried about the amount of salt and crap on the bike, so I'll jet wash it on the way home, it'll have to sit through the day though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Feb 2018)

*NO!*


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Feb 2018)

School run again. Up on the Mendips digging down round a client’s garden tap which didn’t like the freeze. Removed an old pyrus and now I’m fashioning a new 5m long strawberry bed with dry stone walling for edging. The ground is so hard my teeth are loose.


----------



## TeeShot (27 Feb 2018)

Buck said:


> As @ColinJ says.....


Apologies @Buck 
If only I could read!!

More worryingly, and I can see how it could happen, you've seen me on my bike and thought I was 100 years old


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2018)

Yeah, did my 50K challenge ride today, on the mtn bike though. The roads turned out to be OK, especially when the sun came out later but the smaller roads were pretty slippy when I took the dog for a walk so I passed on using the road bike. Temperature varied between 2 and -2 but mostly around 0.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2018)

I've just noticed the unconventional definition that @gavroche has for the seasons ... 

1st September, 2017:


gavroche said:


> Why are you all going on about winter? We still have 3 weeks of summer and a full 3 months of Autumn yet. Life is too short to wish it away like that.


So, winter starts in January ...

But, 20th February, 2018:


gavroche said:


> With winter coming to an end, there is no stopping you now.


Phew, thank heavens - that pesky 8 week winter is finished at last!

Todmorden, 28th *27th* February, 2018:





Anyone for cricket?


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2018)

have you got a time machine @ColinJ , its only the 27th feb 2018 today


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> have you got a time machine @ColinJ , its only the 27th feb 2018 today


Ha ha ... I was just doing some competitions which finish tomorrow and got my dates mixed up - now corrected!


----------



## mustang1 (27 Feb 2018)

I'm in the club. As long as it's not icey, I'm riding.


----------



## mjr (27 Feb 2018)

I would have ridden but taxi service first thing meant I had no time. Pesky motorists clogging up the roads 

BBC news at 8pm said it was the fault of light traffic that the gritting wasn't working. You know, after a day passing on police and government messages telling everyone not to travel. They make their own news stories


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Feb 2018)

With all the right gear in place, I would love to ride on these sunny mornings, but I'm recovering from a chest infection, still not got full use of my lungs yet & I have been off the bike for over a week now 

Maybe Friday a gentle pootle to work might be allowed.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Feb 2018)

Had 2 miles of fun on the recumbent trike this morning, -3C but suitably dressed only the face was cold


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2018)

I am in Ashford, Kent and it was -6 this morning. I had the day off yesterday which was nice as mums school was closed so myself, mum, dad and the dog went for a lovely walk and it was just a great day.

I was not looking forward to the early commute anyway. I start work at 6:15, I usually leave at 5:45am in good conditions! I woke up at 4am, all wrapped up - took a broom out and cleared the car IN THE PITCH BLACK!!!. The roads where I live (rural Ashford) don't get gritted so it's a 50/50 chance whether you die or not!

Thankfully my colleague stepped in and did the earlier shift so I didn't die - I was so annoyed with the main roads not being gritted! It's such a busy road, I didn't get out of 2nd gear or above 20mph!!

Not looking forward to driving home at all!! I cannot believe all the mad people driving in early to do swimming and fitness classes IN THEIR CARS?! It's like GET A GRIP.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Feb 2018)

By the by, reminded by charlotte's post, are roads gritted less these days? Am from rural lancs and very definitely have the impression that they are far less cleared than of old.

Wouldn't altogether surprise me as, outside the london bubble, the county council can no longer afford many libraries, nor many rural buses to stir up the slush.


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> By the by, reminded by charlotte's post, are roads gritted less these days? Am from rural lancs and very definitely have the impression that they are far less cleared than of old.
> 
> Wouldn't altogether surprise me as, outside the london bubble, the county council can no longer afford many libraries, nor many rural buses to stir up the slush.



I definitely think they are gritting less - it's ridiculous - I mean face it, our country is not set up for snow - no extra money for gritting lorries and It's just depressing.

We have local farmers who have been helping, thankfully, but it is still scary. By looking at the most recent forecast, it has changed, still under freezing all day for the next 2 days but no more snow forecast! It just means hopefully the snow will be broken up eventually?!


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> By the by, reminded by charlotte's post, are roads gritted less these days? Am from rural lancs and very definitely have the impression that they are far less cleared than of old.
> 
> Wouldn't altogether surprise me as, outside the london bubble, the county council can no longer afford many libraries, nor many rural buses to stir up the slush.


It varies by county. I think Norfolk decided to keep salting the same amount of roads... it's a mixed thing. On the one hand, all the salt is harmful to roadside plants and wildlife. On the other hand, it enables more motorists to drive faster through the village and arguably crash slightly less.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2018)

The only grit i have seen on my mainly cycle path commute is laid down by a private company where employees cross between 2 sites they operate next door to each other but the sites are divided by a cycle path and a stretch of waste ground


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I definitely think they are gritting less - it's ridiculous - I mean face it, our country is not set up for snow - no extra money for gritting lorries and It's just depressing.


Is it really ridiculous not to spend millions extra to cope with an average of a week or so a year of snow in Kent? 

And it seems like most Kent residents still think there's too many government services because they keep electing parties who basically aim to cut taxes in real terms.


----------



## Welsh wheels (28 Feb 2018)

Staying off the bike for this week, not going to take any chances. My hip still bothers me from a spill on black ice in January.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Feb 2018)

It has been bitterly cold the last few days but thankfully the roads are dry. Still though, the road bike doesn't come out in such weather. I much prefer riding wider tyres, upright positioning and not always having to be clipped in during the more wintery weather.


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2018)

Yeah sadly I will have to rely on the spin bikes for a while now! ARGH!


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Feb 2018)

Put this in tales of today's commute, but I was out, delivering cake!

Had a right ole jolly with the Marathon Winters. Best fun had so far this year on a bike. I feel sorry for those of you that don't have these tyres and are too scared to go out. My 1 hour ride took only 10 minutes longer than usual, thanks to slow traffic. Mr Council was out plowing our new supercycle highway, just not early enough for the commute (Doh!), so I stuck to the clearish roads.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2018)

[Looks out of window] Hmm ... looks like a job for '_Bicycle Snow Plough/Plow (Wo)Man_'!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Feb 2018)

-6’c low with an average of -3’c this morning on the school run. 1st time my youngest has mentioned that it’s cold. I had icicles in my beard which a gaggle of the little baskets decided was an invite to poke fun at me. I’m taking my ice pick with me this evening. That’ll learn them.


----------



## betty swollocks (28 Feb 2018)

Got a tad parky after a couple of hours.
Bottle became a slush puppy:-


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Feb 2018)

Did 15 in a blizzard today - cold toe toes. Roads were clear but dicey icey.


----------



## Brandane (28 Feb 2018)

I braved it for my 1.1 mile commute at 7.30 this morning with about 6 inches of snow lying on the ungritted (apart from the A78 trunk road) roads. I was on the Trek MTB fitted with Schwalbe Marathon ice spiked winter tyres so all was well, especially where I could find fresh snow which wasn't rutted by cars. At that time of the morning on the minor back roads that I commute on, that was pretty much all of the route.
One nobber in a pretend Land Rover (Discovery or similar crap) appeared to take umbrage at me being out in such conditions. Clearly it is only fat lazy winkers in 4x4's who are allowed to go to work in the snow. Or maybe he was upset that he had blown about £20k for the privilege of driving in the snow 2 days per year, when I had blown about £50 for the winter tyres.


----------



## night rider (28 Feb 2018)

what pressure did you run the spikes ?..I had the same tyres on my Surly Troll today, in the same weegietown 6-8" snow, at @55psi in front & 50psi on rear, but was sliding & with very little traction on inclines. Usually quite reliable as well


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> Did 15 in a blizzard today - cold toe toes. Roads were clear but dicey icey.



Was it wort the risk ?

I have commuted all week on some knobbly maxxis but tonight coming home was done at low low almost walking speed due to the amount of ice around , so thats the bike going away till its all gone .

have made a mental note to get some studded tyres for next year


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2018)

A day and a bit on, cycling is still fine, but it's now a bit different in where I'm going over four or five people's old tracks, they're frozen and it's easy to get a bit railroaded and have to yank the front wheel out of the rut, especially where someone on narrow tyres has hit the verge. Busier or quieter sections are about the same as before.


----------



## 3narf (28 Feb 2018)

Wish I could. I can't ride at all til my back is a bit better. Then I'll be out whatever the weather is doing!


----------



## iandg (28 Feb 2018)

About -1 to -2 air temp with a wind chill making it feel like it's -8. It's very dry here with no snow so the main roads are ice free. Did about 28km. Headed out into the wind but after about 6km the council workers were out ripping up the road with a convoy vehicle. Didn't fancy it both ways so came back to town and did some small loops around town.


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2018)

betty swollocks said:


> Got a tad parky after a couple of hours.
> Bottle became a slush puppy:-
> 
> View attachment 397864


After that happenned to me last winter, I was advised by a cycling friend to put a rehdration tab (e.g. High 5) in the bottle. The salts change the freezing point and I have discovered that it works, no more slush puppies!
On the same ride, I was also advised to keep my phone in the warmest place, i.e. my back pocket, to protect the battery from the cold. As opposed to a bag on the handlbars!


----------



## Brandane (28 Feb 2018)

night rider said:


> what pressure did you run the spikes ?


At a guess, they will be about 50 psi front and rear - but I don't keep a close eye on pressures on the MTB as the tyres seem to hold their pressure well. I put 60 psi in them when I use the track pump, but haven't checked pressures for a while (a few weeks at least).


----------



## Jenkins (28 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> After that happenned to me last winter, I was advised by a cycling friend to put a rehdration tab (e.g. High 5) in the bottle. The salts change the freezing point and I have discovered that it works, no more slush puppies!



Doesn't always work as I tried that on Tuesday for both parts of the commute. On the way in the contents froze at -4° in an hour and 15mins and on the way home the contents were slush at -2° in an hour and a half.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2018)

Yes commute both ways. On mtn bike in snow. No one else on back roads so super grippy snow rather than gritted and refrozen ice. Only -5C so not particulatly cold. Much colder in 2010 and nowhere near the -27C we got in the eatly 90's.


----------



## Maenchi (28 Feb 2018)

16 miles out to Godrevy point today, it was the first day with real snow and icy winds, not had a ride in the snow for years and thoroughly enjoyable it was too, only suffered a cold hand trying to take photos, gave the bike a full clean and re-lube on returning home, tires gripped fine in the fresh snow,rode through a blizzard and into the sun. ....maybe i'll do it again tomorrow...


----------



## betty swollocks (1 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> After that happenned to me last winter, I was advised by a cycling friend to put a rehdration tab (e.g. High 5) in the bottle. The salts change the freezing point and I have discovered that it works, no more slush puppies!
> On the same ride, I was also advised to keep my phone in the warmest place, i.e. my back pocket, to protect the battery from the cold. As opposed to a bag on the handlbars!



I'll try that: thank you.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Mar 2018)

@PeteXXX 

They must have heard you're out for a ride today....


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Doesn't always work as I tried that on Tuesday for both parts of the commute. On the way in the contents froze at -4° in an hour and 15mins and on the way home the contents were slush at -2° in an hour and a half.


Crikey!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> @PeteXXX
> 
> They must have heard you're out for a ride today....
> 
> View attachment 397992


Send ‘em round!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 Mar 2018)

-4 this morning in Ashford at around 5:30am


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 Mar 2018)

I have the spin studio free for an hour and a half today and a new spin playlist so I am gonna get a move on with my March challenge hehe!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (1 Mar 2018)

Only one in the bike shed this morning at work 












Snow



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 1 Mar 2018


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2018)

I'm tempted to go for a ride but I don't actually need to go anywhere until later (I could do with a bike part but it's not urgent) and then I'll need the car to transport things. Harumph! Nice problem to have, I guess.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Mar 2018)

School run on foot today (4km one way) I didnt have my ice tyres on. We got half way down into the valley and the school sent a text to turn us around. I’ll go and get the sledge out the loft then.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> School run on foot today (4km one way) I didnt have my ice tyres on. We got half way down into the alley and the school sent a text to turn us around. I’ll go and get the sledge out the loft then.


We got a text message at 6:30 AM to tell us the school’s closed. Can’t fault them for letting us know in plenty of time. My wife was annoyed though as the text arriving woke her up.


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> My wife was annoyed though as the text arriving woke her up.


It's been years since I saw a phone without a mute mode.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> It's been years since I saw a phone without a mute mode.


She turned the scheduled mute off a week ago when our son had a sleepover at his friend’s house (it was his first sleepover and my wife panics about the kids), and forgot to turn it back on.


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> She turned the scheduled mute off a week ago when our son had a sleepover at his friend’s house (it was his first sleepover and my wife panics about the kids), and forgot to turn it back on.


User error: replace user and try again.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Mar 2018)

I don't think I can even get to the shed , never mind get a bike out.
About 2 feet of snow here in Summerston , G23.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (1 Mar 2018)

Similar here, about 40cm of snow and a cold wind that would slice steel.


----------



## Sixmile (1 Mar 2018)

I battled through the cold the last few days but the wind on the way home last night was enough for me. It has strengthened this morning to around 40mph gusts so needless to say, it was a rest day for the legs and took the car to work.


----------



## Alan O (1 Mar 2018)

I braved the -2 deg and 40mph winds this morning... for the 10 minute walk to the gym, where it's lovely and warm


----------



## lazybloke (1 Mar 2018)

Went for a little spin yesterday after a day of alternating sun and light snow. The garmin eventually 'acclimatised' to read below minus 6. BRRRRRR!
Offroad paths were a mixture of mud, hoggin and similar - no problems with grip. Roads were a little dicey.

Warm weather next week? Clearance sales of gloves and spiked tyres? Might stock up so I'm well prepared for the next cold snap (about 8 years time).


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2018)

21 miles on the Hybrid today.
















It focused the mind somewhat.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Mar 2018)

Just a short jaunt round the village and up Lyth Hill. Ride write up here if anyone is interested. It's been a tad snowy in Shropshire.


----------



## HLaB (4 Mar 2018)

This guy is braving it :-)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-sco...an-trying-to-cycle-from-scotland-to-brighton#


----------



## Domus (4 Mar 2018)

Wet and wild with added ice patches. 
Drop Off Café in Edenfield for light lunch then back home for hot shower and thaw out. A short 30k, but better than a poke in the eye..… or is it.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Mar 2018)

Trip to the football yesterday.
Main roads through Glasgow were ok.
Few slushy bits but nothing too serious.
Any bits of cycle lane I passed had been used as a convenient place to shovel snow onto.
Slow and steady only added about 5 mins onto my normal 37/38 minutes each way.


----------



## Alan O (4 Mar 2018)

First ride since the snow hit, but only a short one at 11 miles (with a café stop at the park). The snow has all gone, though there are still some icy patches (and ponds and stream still frozen), and the strong easterly wind was still very cold.


----------

